# Transvase Alentejo-Algarve



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jan 2020 às 22:56)

Eis aqui um projeto (algo ambicioso) de um transvase entre o Alentejo e o Alentejo. 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Fo7l1YxccGRDBN75EEedaXEbBRi9W-ua&usp=sharing/


----------



## frederico (26 Jan 2020 às 23:05)

Barragem no Vascão? Nunca. Nunca, nunca, nunca. Tenho dito.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2020 às 23:34)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eis aqui um projeto (algo ambicioso) de um transvase entre o Alentejo e o Alentejo.
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Fo7l1YxccGRDBN75EEedaXEbBRi9W-ua&usp=sharing/



O único transvase a fazer é Alqueva-Algarve.

A ETA de Alcantarilha que recebe a água proveniente das barragens de Odelouca e Funcho e dos furos e existe uma estação elevatória reversível que está preparada para abastecer os concelhos de Faro, Olhão e Tavira em caso de necessidade. Portanto, não existe essa necessidade de transvases.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jan 2020 às 00:55)

frederico disse:


> Barragem no Vascão? Nunca. Nunca, nunca, nunca. Tenho dito.


Com uma escada para peixes, não?


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2020 às 01:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Com uma escada para peixes, não?



O que está no Vascão é o *saramugo*... uma escada para peixes não resolve. Esta ribeira tem das últimas populações viáveis de saramugo e é a única das grandes ribeiras do sotavento que ainda tem boas galerias ripícolas e tem pegos com água todo o Verão. Aliás toda a ribeira do Vascão deveria ser reserva natural.


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2020 às 01:59)

Há pequenas coisas que poderiam ser feitas e que fazem toda a diferença. A casa dos meus avós dos anos 60 tem açoteia e tem cisterna. Nos últimos 40 anos quantas casas foram feitas no Algarve com açoteia e cisterna? Quantas moradias ou prédios foram preparados para recolher e guardar as águas das chuvas que caem nos telhados? Quando havia cortes de água nos anos 90 cheguei a tomar banho com a água da cisterna. 

Além disso nos últimos 30 anos praticamente não se fizeram barragens com paredão de terra e poderiam ser feitas dezenas por toda a região para serem utilizadas na agricultura durante os meses de Verão e assim evitar o consumo de água de furos e poços ou das principais barragens.

A construção de dezenas de pequenas barragens agrícolas é uma medida de aplicação rápida e barata, sem o impacto ambiental enorme que qualquer grande barragem inevitavelmente terá.


----------



## Walker (27 Jan 2020 às 02:45)

frederico disse:


> O que está no Vascão é o *saramugo*... uma escada para peixes não resolve. Esta ribeira tem das últimas populações viáveis de saramugo e é a única das grandes ribeiras do sotavento que ainda tem boas galerias ripícolas e tem pegos com água todo o Verão. Aliás toda a ribeira do Vascão deveria ser reserva natural.


Na altura do defeso é para lá que vou pescar, algumas vezes!


----------

